# Trip Ideas



## Mischelle (Mar 25, 2007)

My birthday is coming up in  less than three weeks and I've been approached by my friends about what I plan to do. I hadn't given it much thought, but now I am considering going away for the weekend. I wanted to do something that is near NYC so that most of them  will be able to come and celebrate. I figured Atlantic City because it is close and cheap, but eh.. 

I've also thought of the Poconos, but I am not sure which resort/villa would be best. We cold drive out there and relax in a villa for the weekend. The last tiem I went there I think I stayed at Shawnee. Wherever I go, I'd like to dine in an elegant and   formal restaurant.

I would like to go somewhere within four hours of driving distance from NYC that has a good amount of activities available. We're in our early 20's. I'm open to all suggestions. 
If I don't stay in the North East then, I will be going to Miami Beach or  an island for the weekend. I'm not ready for the beach, so I'd rather stay closer to home.
Thanks


----------



## nerodog (Mar 25, 2007)

*birthday thoughts*

What about Saratoga Springs ?? Its a great place to visit and not too far for a drive... nice area to explore.. great Bed and Breakfast places to stay...or what about the Berkshires of Mass ?? Treat yourself to a weekend getaway at the Red Lion Inn....


----------



## Avery (Mar 25, 2007)

If you want an elegant and formal restaurant, I dare say the Poconos are out... if anyone knows different, please share...

Berks could be nice, but quiet. How about Washington, DC? Maybe Foxwoods would be fun? I haven't been, but it's a little closer than AC. 

Of course if you are even considering Miami, SoBe gets my vote...


----------



## Zac495 (Mar 25, 2007)

The Poconos have no good restaurants that I've ever encountered. How about New Hope? BEautiful Bed and Breakfasts and fun wine tasting!


----------



## Pat H (Mar 25, 2007)

Avery said:


> If you want an elegant and formal restaurant, I dare say the Poconos are out... if anyone knows different, please share...
> 
> Berks could be nice, but quiet. How about Washington, DC? Maybe Foxwoods would be fun? I haven't been, but it's a little closer than AC.
> 
> Of course if you are even considering Miami, SoBe gets my vote...



Stroudsmoor Inn is elegant but not that formal!


----------



## Avery (Mar 25, 2007)

Pat H said:


> Stroudsmoor Inn is elegant but not that formal!



Pat, we ate there once, they served us a vegetable that I am nearly positive came out of a can...


----------



## Aldo (Mar 25, 2007)

Montreal.

Foreign Country, Foreign Culture, great food, lots to do.


----------



## Avery (Mar 25, 2007)

Aldo said:


> Montreal.
> 
> Foreign Country, Foreign Culture, great food, lots to do.



ah, but a bit more than a 4 hr drive from nyc...


----------



## Mischelle (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for the quick suggestions guys.I had to look twice because I didn't realize that it was my post .  I figured that the Poconos would not have formal dining and I'd have to have dinner in the villa. I'll pass. I am liking the Foxwoods idea. Is Foxwood nicer than AC in terms of  the outside  atmosphere? I'd hope anywhere isnicer than AC's seedy streets.This is something that is feasible and can be a nice litle road trip. Please tell me that they have timeshares out there. It's the only way that I know how to travel with groups now. I also like the  Berkshires. I'll do some research on the area. 

Thanks all.
Chelle


----------



## Art4th (Mar 25, 2007)

There isn't really anything outside of Foxwoods, but there's plenty inside. Go to www.foxwoods.com to check out all that they offer.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Mar 25, 2007)

How about a weekend getaway to Philly, the weather is getting nicer, tons to do there for folks of all taste. Hundreds of restaurants to choose from of all types.


----------



## wackymother (Mar 25, 2007)

Philly is a great idea. Or how about the Hamptons or Montauk? I haven't been there but I feel confident there are some pretty nice restaurants.  Montauk is supposed to be beautiful and since this is off-season it won't be crowded. 

Boston isn't much more than four hours away. Red Bank is nice. Lambertville is nice for antiquing and I think there are B&Bs there and good restaurants. I'll keep thinking.


----------



## Mischelle (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh, I loveee Philly!  We had an apt last June in the Franklin Towers  which was like a block away from the Wyndham and the main Library and Museum. I used to go to Philly on random days, and was torn between NY and Philly. Every time I got back to 34th street, I'd look at the crowded and dirty streets and I would feel lonesome for Philly.Then, I'd see get to my  house and all would be well again. Everytime I came to Philly, I'd be lonesome for my house, and then I'd see that GORGEOUS skyline out of my window and that building with orange automated time and weather and event updates and all would be well. Our lease was only 6 months, but I  want to go back and live there for a year or two. It's like little Manhattan but cleaner (downtown anyway)! I'm still considering The Berkshires, Hamptons, Saratoga Springs and every other suggestion.I'll save antiquing for a getaway with the girls.

I'm considering  Foxwoods for the mini roadtrip bu they seem to be sold out. We will be returning on Saturday afternoon just  in time to get ready for a lounge party that I will host on Saturday night, which will go well into my birthday, early Sunday morning. http://www.sutranyc.com/home.htm.
I found this place online while looking for restaurants with lounges in the city. They had soo many great reviews. After describing it to my girlfriends, it turned out to be the place that they kept raving about last year after going to a company dinner there. So, I decided to team up with  my guy friend who's birthday is on Thursday of that week. We are all going to rent cars and drive up there and then meet up with the rest of the gang on Sat. night in the city. We'll  have about 30-40 people and just enjoy ourselves.

Thanks for all of the suggestions. I'm still trying to narrow it down.
Thanks


----------



## Aldo (Mar 26, 2007)

Avery said:


> ah, but a bit more than a 4 hr drive from nyc...




No drive at all.

Catch the train in NYC, get off the train in Montreal.

Party up in the bar car the whole way.


----------



## Mischelle (Mar 27, 2007)

I will check the train time to Montreal. That doesn't sound bad but what is there to do up there? Are there any timeshares near Foxwoods?  The hotels are sold out. Do you guys think that there will be snow anywhere within a 4-5 hr drive in the second week of April?  I'm thinking of maybe mking it a mini  ski and pampering trip. 

Thanks 
Chelle


----------



## Avery (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't know of any t/s near Foxwoods... unless Water's Edge in Westport would at least put you in the right state; maybe someone else can help with that.

Did you check hotels in Mystic, CT? That is pretty close to Foxwoods.

2d week in April is pushing it for skiing within driving distance... you can check Killington.com for mountain stats/snow info, that's about the best place I can think of within 5 hours of the city, and we've had iffy conditions there at the end of March a few times.


----------



## bobcat (Mar 27, 2007)

*Trip*



Avery said:


> I don't know of any t/s near Foxwoods... unless Water's Edge in Westport would at least put you in the right state; maybe someone else can help with that.
> 
> Did you check hotels in Mystic, CT? That is pretty close to Foxwoods.
> 
> 2d week in April is pushing it for skiing within driving distance... you can check Killington.com for mountain stats/snow info, that's about the best place I can think of within 5 hours of the city, and we've had iffy conditions there at the end of March a few times.



 What about Cape Cod. There are several places to trade into. The seafood is great.  I think Falmouth would be the closest.


----------



## Mischelle (Mar 27, 2007)

*choices ..choices...*

Montreal sounds good, but the travel is too long. Even by train. I onced convinced everyone to go to Orlando via Amtrak r/t. They are no longer partial to train travels beyong 4 hrs. 

Cape Cod. seems interesting.I am looking up things to do there. I am also looking at Washington D.C., Baltimore,  and Boston. They are all in the  four hour  and under range. I really want to go somewhere that has nightlife. I'd hop a plane to MIA  and go to South Beach , but it just doesnt seem right to go for only two days. Or, a day and two nights.


----------



## Mischelle (Mar 28, 2007)

*D.C.*

I want to thank you all for your input and suggestions. I have decided to go to our Nation's Capital, Washington D.C. We will either stay in Washington or nearby in VA  because it is heavily booked. I was told that it is Cherry Blossom season, and they are having a festival on the day that we are scheduled to leave. So I'll leave a little later to catch some of the fun. We will take in the sightsThere is plenty of nightlife since it is College Town also . I have only been to Washington once and I barely remember Capitol Hill.  Best of all, an artist that I like will be performing for a very good price on Fri night.  It all just seemed to come together. Everyone liked the suggestions that were presented, so we will be doing many road trips to those places before we leave for DR.
Thanks again everyone.
Chelle


----------

